# Hello from España



## z3ls0 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all:

My name is Celso and I'm from Spain. I'm breeding mantids since I was teenager and I would like to acquire new knowledge about mantids. I hope to know people in this site  

PDT- I'm sorry for my English, but I try to make it best I can.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome Spain, your english is fine, don't u worry about it and hope you have fun here with us! :tt2:


----------



## Frogki (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, your English is fine. At least you don't speak in Middle English xD... I'm in advanced English at school... Yeah... I really need to get out more... lol... Anyway, I don't know if I'm authorized to do this, since I'm new here, but welcome to the forum...


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Apr 30, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## z3ls0 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

